# Central Virginia Machine



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone have success with emailing Mr. Pbody? I really didn't want to call him and keep him on the phone forever because I have ALOT of questions so I sent an email to the link on their website a few days ago and haven't heard anything back. Im sure they probably stay covered up. Which is another reason I didn't want to tie him up over the phone and slow production down.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

What?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Trying to get your post count up?


Anyhow, got a reply from Jim this morning.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

No, trying to figure out your undecipherable message. If I put a post out that said "The Falcon crys in the darkness" or "Anybody here talked to Mrs. Peterson? Don't wanna bother her while she's making cookies" I'm not sure they would understand that I was looking for an original Ram Air IV intake manifold. 

Having said that, I live in Alexandria, VA. I thought your post was about your car or something. Like you were calling yourself Central Virginia Machine. I looked it up and now see he builds Pontiac Motors. I was not aware of his existence and have never heard of him. My 65's was built by Butler Performance. 

Having said that, I will add Central Virginia Machine to my repertoire of Pontiac knowledge. Do they do good work? As stated I havent heard of them. I'm from Arkansas, but have been all over the world for the military for the last 20 years and just recently got stationed in VA, so like I said, I havent heard of CVM before.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Mr. Pbody is the guy that owns Central Virginia Machine and he used to be a frequent visitor on this website. I haven't seen him post in probably 6 months or more. I wish he would come back, very knowledgable.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Talk to Bear about Jim Lehert of CVM. Bear's used him, and I've talked with him. The man lives and breathes Pontiacs, and is an expert in his field. I would not hesitate to utilize his services. He has an excellent reputation, and is sometimes on the Performance Years forums.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool. I wasn't trying to be a dick to OrbitOrange, I honstly had no idea what he was talking about. I know Butler Performance, Nunzio's, Potomac Pontiac, Year One...I'd just never heard of Central Virginia Machine. I was a member of a Jaguar forum once and there was a guy who posted his threads NY BAD CAT everything. NY BAD CAT. You would click it and he would ask if anybody knew hot to intergrate an IPOD or whatever. When I saw it, I thought the guy was referring to himself or his car or something as the "Central Virginia Machine." Then the message read "Anybody seen Pbody? I miss him" or whatever and I was like, "WTF are you talking about.":confused

Glad to know about the shop now as I will be stationed here in DC for at least a couple more months before I have to go back to JTFN in El Paso.:seeya


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

He's around, he is just swamped right now.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool. Seems to be very good based on the responses.


----------

